# Need help asap!



## breakable (Nov 13, 2009)

More accusations...
Read back over my thread "He's flirting with my friend" for backstory on this issue.

Last night, my bestfriend called me. She said that her husband's bestfriend told him that H and my friend are acting the same as he did with the OW. He has flirted with her in front of my face, denied anything has been going on and so has she.

I have believed them both but kept a wary eye out.

I figured an easy way to find out if this is true is to call his boss, who is also my friend and who revealed much about the affair to me...


I just got off the phone with her and she told me something a bit upsetting.

Yesterday she didn't work, she usually works every shift with him.

Well, the cook yesterday morning (they work in a kitchen at a nursing home) said that H and my friend kept disappearing, and at one point she found them alone together in the lock in, sitting and talking.

There is no reason for them to be in the lock in at all alone, boys and girls are not allowed to be in the lock in alone either -company policy.

She said she is going to switch my friend's hours to where they do not work together, and that if this continues to go on she will have to fire them both as this is against company policy..

I am waiting for my husband to get home now, and am planning on confronting him when he gets home.
I am sure he would not admit to me either way, but then I am heading to my friend's house in about 2 hours and plan on confronting her too.

I just don't know if I should be suspicious or if my paranoia is flaring up.
I will NOT let this happen again...

Please help, advice anything...


----------



## breakable (Nov 13, 2009)

Someone? Anyone?

Please


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, I could not tell you if they were sleeping together, but I can tell you that if your H's boss and coworkers can tell its getting inappropriate then its a problem. 

Honestly, I would tell your H he needs to find a new job ( easier said than done) and make sure contact is cut off between them completely. It sounds like this was caught before anything physical happened, but let him know that EA's are just as painful.


----------



## Monday25 (Jan 27, 2010)

if he was alone in a room chatting with her, there is an EA going on (at the very least)
keep your cool. 
remember... when u lose control, SOMEONE ELSE GAINS IT.


----------



## mommy2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes, keep your cool but I would confront both. I agree, if coworkers think it's inappropriate - that it is. 

My H did have an A with my very good friend. And I was none the wiser. We (myself included and her H) were together all the time and now that I know what was going during that time frame, it seems more obvious but nothing that sent a red flag for me. We all always flirted so it I just figured it was harmless. I mean my H and my friend would never................

Good Luck!


----------

